# Source for Schwinn Drum Brake shoes?



## 53Phantom (Jul 30, 2010)

Anyone know of a source for vintage front drum brake shoes for a 1940's Schwinn ?


----------



## sm2501 (Jul 31, 2010)

I used some current Worksman brake shoes, but had to do a little grinding to make them fit and operate right. Worked pretty well.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 31, 2010)

If you have the old shoes you could just reline them yourself, or a good automotive brake shop could do it.


----------



## 53Phantom (Jul 31, 2010)

Andrew Gorman said:


> If you have the old shoes you could just reline them yourself, or a good automotive brake shop could do it.




Where do I get the brake lining material ?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 31, 2010)

From a lawnmower/lawn tractor or brake shop, or an antique car or motorcycle supplier- check a Hemmings for what's currently available.  The first source I found in the UK:
http://www.saftek.co.uk/vintage/saftekservices.html
Decades ago I took the linings off of a moped brake shoe of unknown origin and epoxied it onto a Schwinn brake shoe.  It's still working!


----------



## 53Phantom (Jul 31, 2010)

Good idea Andrew. Ebay has tons of small moped pads for about $10.00 and the brake material appears to be epoxied on. I'll snag a set and see what i can do with them. I think epoxy will hold them just fine.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 31, 2010)

One caveat- if the donor shoe linings  are epoxied on, they may be hard to get off.  Look for a riveted set of donor shoes rather than the "bonded".  I checked eBay and there are a lot of "brake lining set"s of lining only for  a lot of cars and motorcycles.  The old stuff DOES contain asbestos, keep it wet while you are cutting, and use hand tools to keep airborne dust to a minimum.  Use a file rather than an angle grinder.


----------



## 53Phantom (Jul 31, 2010)

Got it! Thanks!


----------



## troy boy (Jul 14, 2017)

53Phantom said:


> Anyone know of a source for vintage front drum brake shoes for a 1940's Schwinn ?



I have had them relined at a brake shop in the past it was cheap       Brian


----------



## bairdco (Jul 14, 2017)

You can buy a sheets of it through NAPA, also.

Keep in mind that it ain't easy to cut, makes a lot of dust, and will ruin every tool you cut it with.


----------

